# Toolbar Disabled



## GATOR240 (Jan 4, 2022)

Has anyone had issues with their toolbar being disabled?  The only icon that I have available is the last one ( Toggle BB code).  I just noticed this a week ago.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 4, 2022)

A couple of things that I've noticed is that my privacy settings have changed and I can't find how to change them back. The other thing is the "Thread Starter" banner has shown up throughout the thread, but I like that...


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 4, 2022)

Thanks GS, I looked at my privacy settings last week and nothing jumped out at me.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 4, 2022)

Click on the gear icon and it will toggle the toolbar on and off....


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 4, 2022)

We have a winner. Thanks 

 indaswamp
. I'm positive that I had clicked on that several times in the last week with no results visible.......and I even have brand new glasses!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm glad you guys figured this out

That "Thread Starter" banner was requested by several members and they finally found a way to make it work properly. I hope you guys like that.. it's pretty cool knowing who started the thread without having to scroll all the way to the beginning of the thread especially if there's multiple pages.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jan 5, 2022)

The "Thread Starter" banner is a very nice addition. I really like that. Many thanks to the responsible parties.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 5, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> I'm glad you guys figured this out
> 
> That "Thread Starter" banner was requested by several members and they finally found a way to make it work properly. I hope you guys like that.. it's pretty cool knowing who started the thread without having to scroll all the way to the beginning of the thread especially if there's multiple pages.


And makes it easier to know who to blame for having to buy a bigger belt! Or stretchy pants!

Ryan


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 6, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Click on the gear icon and it will toggle the toolbar on and off....



How?


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 6, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> How?


When you are typing a message in the message box to post, look in the top right corner and there will be what looks like a gear icon. Click on that.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 6, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> When you are typing a message in the message box to post, look in the top right corner and there will be what looks like a gear icon. Click on that.




Gotcha, I was trying to find it in my profile gear icon.


----------

